# Any PM-30MV owners out there?



## AndrewH (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey all, I’m new to the forum but I was hoping someone might be able to help me. 

I’ve been looking to purchase a benchtop mill for awhile now and I was pretty set on getting the PM-25MV until I started reading more and more people talking about how they regretted not going with a larger machine in the first place. So I’ve set my sights on the PM-30MV and I’m 99% sure that’s what I’m going to go with.

My question is this, how hard is it to disassemble these machines into smaller pieces? Until I move into a house that I own next year the machine is going to reside in a spare bedroom so I can’t get an engine hoist in there. The machine weighs 530 lbs and the only way I’ll be getting it in there is to disassemble it outside into its main pieces (column, table, base) and then reassemble it on the stand in the room. So I just want to make sure it’s feasible before I pull the trigger.

I do plan to convert this machine to CNC eventually so ultimately I’ll have to disassemble it anyways. 

Also, if anyone that reads this does have a 30MV can you post a couple pictures of it next to oridinary stuff? It’s easy to read dimensions on a website but it’s a much easier to grasp just how big or small something is by seeing it next to something you’re familiar with.

Appreciate any insight or help you guys give!


----------



## tweinke (Nov 26, 2017)

It doesn't seem anyone here has a PM-30 or haven't seen your post yet. I do not have a PM-30 I do have a PM-727M. I would think that the head, column and table would be fairly easy to separate so that smaller chunks could be moved easily. I looked at the pictures of the PM-30 on QMT's website to base this from. Actually this would help during the cleanup phase of getting the mill up and running in my opinion.


----------



## 19E60 (Nov 27, 2017)

Disassembly is not difficult and is something that should be done anyway as a matter of course. I did mine and cleaned up, lubed, and adjusted everything. Backlash adjustment in the Y axis is difficult at best but much easier with the table removed. If you have a helper to assist with lifting the heavier assemblies moving and installation will be relatively easy.

Here is mine in my palatial, sanitary, and highly organized shop (2 car garage). It is sitting on an old Craftsman tool box that was part of my grandfather's rig when he was working as a diesel mechanic. I could have built/purchased something else to use as a base but I wanted to use this because well it was my grandfather's, plus it fit nicely in the Portamate mobile base with only a slight modification. Sitting on the floor is a 12.2gal trash can.










2.5gal ShopVac I put on the table for perspective.







My "engineering chair", actually just a standard office chair.







Hope this helps. You will like the PM30, I do mine and am pleased I went with it instead of the PM25 I was considering at first.

Happy Machining,

Kurt


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 27, 2017)

Back when Matt was carrying (and about to drop) Weiss, I really, really wanted a PM30. But he had just sold his last one. And he only had one PM25 left. So I bought it. It served me well during the time I had it. But it wasn't a PM30. 

That is just a really nice sized machine, and it would have fit on my 40" toolbox perfectly.

Have fun with that thing!


----------



## AndrewH (Nov 28, 2017)

Kurt,

Thanks a ton! I really appreciate you taking the time and getting some pictures! I plan to mostly be milling mild steel / some aluminum and a little bit of copper (for vise soft jaws) and maybe a smidge of stainless steel.

My biggest concern is/was the machine having the power to mill mild steel at a decent feed rate, have you done a lot of mild steel? If so, how does it perform?

Thanks again,
Andrew


----------



## 19E60 (Nov 28, 2017)

Andrew,

I haven't done an extensive amount of steel on this machine yet as I've had it for a fairly short time and the CEO has me working on multiple other domestic type projects: kitchen and bath rehab, garage roof, refurbishing the rental unit; the work orders seem endless.

However I have milled 6061 aluminum and 1018, 1045, and 8620 steels. Largest tools have been 3/8 end mill and 2" face mill with what I would term reasonable doc and feed rates. The machine handled it all just fine, but I haven't pushed it to its limits, no reason to. Drilling and tapping both materials has been a pleasure as well. Highly recommend X power feed and DRO.

Without knowing your specific requirements I can't comment on complete suitability of this machine for your needs, but it has and I am confident it will continue to do whatever I need it to, within the limits of its envelope. If you're contemplating mass production in a CNC type environment this might not be the machine for you. But for what I do and will be doing, such as miscellaneous small parts and gunsmithing on a hobbiest level, I don't think you can go wrong with the 30. I love the low noise level and variable speed with the DC motor.

Something to consider is this machine is 220 volt single phase, may or may not be an issue for you.

Kurt


----------



## AndrewH (Nov 28, 2017)

19E60 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> I haven't done an extensive amount of steel on this machine yet as I've had it for a fairly short time and the CEO has me working on multiple other domestic type projects: kitchen and bath rehab, garage roof, refurbishing the rental unit; the work orders seem endless.
> 
> ...



Kurt,

Appreciate the reply! The machine isn’t going to be doing any kind of production work, just little stuff here and there as it comes up during my projects and possibly some odds and ends for family/friends.

I do however plan to convert it to CNC but that’s mostly just for fun and not because of a business need. One of the things that I like about it is that it does run on 220v, generally speaking motors run more efficiently on 220v plus that way I won’t have to worry about making sure that it’s by itself on a 110v circuit or tripping breakers because another high power 110v device kicked on at the same time.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply, I’m going to pull the trigger on it in the next couple days!

Andrew


----------

